# Who Should Go and Who Should Stay?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Alright, the season is finally over...thank goodness. Who should stay and who should go? Let's play who wants to be the Knicks GM.

Jamal Crawford (Stay)
Eddie Curry (Toss up, depends if Jermaine O'Neil is available)
Steve Francis (Go)
Channing Frye (Stay)
Jerome James (GTFO)
David Lee (Stay)
Stephon Marbury (Go)
Quentin Richardson (Stay)
Nate Robinson (Stay)
Jalen Rose (Stay)
Malik Rose (Go)
Mo Taylor (Go)
Ime Udoka (Incomplete, didn't see him enough)
Qyntel Woods (Stay)
Jackie Butler (Stay)

Larry Brown (Stay, give him one more year if he decides not to retire)
Isiah Thomas (Good Riddance he has been the worst GM in the history of the NBA. He makes Elgin Baylor look like Jerry West.)


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Flip flop the Roses*

Curry only stays if he has the right attitude and I have no idea about that. I'll have to wait and hear from folks that really know the inside info. I agree on the others.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

to me in preference to keep are 
curry JC frye qwoods these guys i say keep no matter what.

next marbury , nate qrich butler and DLee are guys i'd keep but if the right deal comes along they could be gone without a 2nd thought

malik rose jerome james are guys who are untradeable so why bother even thinking about trading them.

francis, rose, & moT should be dealt, rose and mo T especially should bring back something decent seeing what he's done over the past 2 summers with expiring deals, if francis brought back another damaged overpriced talent like k-mart i could live with it because he is horrible and anyone in his salary range would just be better than him .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm hearing rumors of a buy out for Jerome James, so techincally we are moving him.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree with everything on Kittys list execpt Rose should Go and I want to see Q rich go.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

If the JJ buyout happens it gives us a little flexibility which with this club is a great thing.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The people who should go are in bold.

Jamal Crawford 
*Eddy Curry *
*Steve Francis* 
Channing Frye 
*Jerome James* 
David Lee 
*Stephon Marbury* 
Quentin Richardson
Nate Robinson 
*Jalen Rose* 
*Malik Rose* 
*Mo Taylor*
Qyntel Woods 
Jackie Butler 

Larry Brown 
*Isiah Thomas*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jamal Crawford (Stay)
Eddie Curry (Toss up, depends if Jermaine O'Neil is available)
Steve Francis (Go)
Channing Frye (Stay)
Jerome James (GTFO)
David Lee (Stay)
Stephon Marbury (Go)
Quentin Richardson (Stay)
Nate Robinson (Stay)
Jalen Rose (Stay)
Malik Rose (Go)
Mo Taylor (Go)
Ime Udoka (Incomplete, didn't see him enough)
Qyntel Woods (Stay)
Jackie Butler
^^KItty's

Jamal Crawford- (stay)
Eddie Curry- (stay)
Steve Francis -(go)
Channing Frye- (Stay)
Jerome James- (GO)
David Lee- (Stay)
Stephon Marbury- (GO)
Quentin Richardson- (Stay)
Nate Robinson- (Stay)
Jalen Rose- (Stay)
Malik Rose- (stay)
Mo Taylor-(go)
Ime Udoka -(go)
Qyntel Woods- (Stay)
Jackie Butler-(stay)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Why would you say Jalen stays....he will not be here next year, he has an expiring contract.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Everybody on the team with the exception of Frye is expendable, but let's get real; this team is ****ed for three to four years.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Isiah Thomas (go)
Larry Brown (go)


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I'm hearing rumors of a buy out for Jerome James, so techincally we are moving him.


O_O. The due has like 25 mill left on his contract. What a lucky *** *******.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Jamal Crawford (Stay)
> Eddie Curry (Toss up, depends if Jermaine O'Neil is available)
> Steve Francis (Go)
> Channing Frye (Stay)
> ...



Jamal Crawford- (stay)
Eddie Curry- (toss up as kitty said)
Steve Francis -(go)
Channing Frye- (Stay)
Jerome James- (GONE)
David Lee- (Stay)
Stephon Marbury- (Get out)
Quentin Richardson- (Stay)
Nate Robinson- (Stay)
Jalen Rose- (Toss up)
Malik Rose- (stay)
Mo Taylor-(GONE)
Ime Udoka -(Toss up)
Qyntel Woods- (Stay)
Jackie Butler-(stay)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I can understand why most of you have Q staying, even though I have a different opinion, but what is the reason for most ppl wanting Malik to stay?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I can understand why most of you have Q staying, even though I have a different opinion, but what is the reason for most ppl wanting Malik to stay?


I believe the majority of the folks want him to stay because 1) he tries to play some sort of defense and was committed to working hard under LB 2) He became a hero when he was going to beat that light bulb head (Marbury) until it dimmed out. I was down on him in the first half because he couldn't make a shot to save your life. I want to give him another shot because we gave Steph chances, that is my same feeling for Jalen. I think he could have played better than he did for us so maybe a fresh start next year could work out if not just let that money expire but we all know Zeke won't let that happen. As for Rose I think some guys wanted him to stay because of his great leadership during this horrible season. I for one don't want him to stay, we don't need more undersize power fowards making a ton of cash. I think you can get rid of him and send him to a team who needs a leader and a somewhat adequate defender. I would just literally give him away, just to lose some salary but I'm not Isiah so that means he will traded him with a 6 year deal at 70 million who plays like he should be in NBDL.:curse:


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

The guys that I would keep

Channing Frye
Stephan Marbury
Eddy Curry
David Lee
Malik Rose
Jamal Crawford
Qyntel Woods
Nate Robinson
Jackie Butler


The Knicks need to get rid of these players

Steve Francis
Jalen Rose
Maurice Taylor
Jerome James
Ime Udoka 
Quinten Richardson


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*stay...*

Frye

*stay, unless right deal comes along...*

Curry
Crawford
Lee

*gone, but wouldn't hate it if they stayed...*

Woods
Richardson
M. Rose
J. Rose
Robinson
Butler

*gone, no questions asked...*

Marbury
Francis
James
Taylor


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

jerome- leave
steph/steve- depends, chances are out
curry- maybe for one more year
butler- keep 
jamal- keep 
nate, jalen- keep
lee, frye- keep
taylor- out out out
malik- out
qrich- keep if he perfects 3 pointers or defense (or even both)
woods- keep

larry brown- see how he does in '07
isiah- no words can describe


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Jamal Crawford- (stay)
Eddie Curry- (stay)
Steve Francis -(go)
Channing Frye- (stay)
Jerome James- (go)
David Lee- (stay)
Stephon Marbury- (stay)
Quentin Richardson- (stay)
Nate Robinson- (stay)
Jalen Rose- (go)
Malik Rose- (go)
Mo Taylor-(go)
Ime Udoka -(go)
Qyntel Woods- (stay)
Jackie Butler-(stay)


----------

